# A Willy's drag car



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I chopped off the front and rear fenders, added a rear wing from a Hot Wheels Fiat 500, blower and exhaust pipes from another Hot Wheels car, AFX rear axel and rims, front axel, rims and tires from a JL pull-back, and a pink and burgundy paint job with a few decals. It was a pretty simple job as long as you can find the donor cars (or resonable substitutes).


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
Nice work! The two-tone paint scheme gives it a unique look. I like that. Those rear tires look like they would work good on a dirt modified, too.
Thanks for sharing the view. :thumbsup: 
Cheers..


----------

